# Broke-busted



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cut all the tendons for my thumb in my right hand, 12 weeks in a cast 4 weeks rehab. Now I could get around the manual labor by taking an apprentice or mechanic with me. But I was still doing the majority of reports at that time and hand to type and write left handed, actually got pretty good at it.

How many of you owners and employees carry supplemental pay check protection? I don't, but even when sick I will receive a paycheck, for at least 12 months due to agreements in place with my partners.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If I get hurt bad, I'm screwed. I generally just work injured/sick. Kinda speaks poorly of a guy's business skills, but that's just the way it is. Can you get Aflac for yourself if you're a business owner?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes you are eligible for AFLAC and a variety of other insurances similar to this...

In 22 years (in business) I have missed a day or two here or there, then 2 weeks last September 9heart attack) Doctors told me to take 6-8 weeks. I asked them if they were trying to kill me!

I did have pay check insurance 33 years ago when I missed 8 weeks work crushed my foot. Now the problem with this is now all those old injuries have come back to haunt be as the bones age.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Luckily I have my four fingers to use, what little help that is. At least I can do _something_.

Did a rip out for a remodel gut today. That was not so bad, I just dread the thought of the next few months of "real" work.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

What happened to you Petey?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

jbfan said:


> What happened to you Petey?


It's easier to just link to the other thread:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=408


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

when i was working in the field i always worried about getting hurt and not being able to work. now i think i would have to be hurt real bad to make it hard for me to work. my biggest worry now is what im going to do when my computer crashes. and that is real scary.


----------

